# Tamron 200-500, is this good enough?



## Shabu (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Guys

I was checking sample picture of few lens, my eyes got caught by Tamron 200-500 lens. Though I'm not comparing with Canon 100-400 L but it's looks good in samples.

Anybody used this lens? Any sample picture by you?

Thanks, Shabu


----------



## Triehard (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello Shabu,
I use the lens for some while now and I'm quet pleased with it.
I had the chance to compare it with the Bigma and the Sigma 170-500 and was surprised that imho it scored a bit better in sharpness.
It is not very fast focusing though, but hey it is very good for the price you pay.
Not too heavy to handle.
Here some sample shots 
http://fotovisie.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=23163&hl=
Grtz


----------



## Shabu (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks for your details opinion and samples. I agree with you that Tamron is giving good sharpness than Sigma 170-500.

I checked both sample photo in Pixel Peeper:
Tamron: http://www.pixel-peeper.com/lenses/?lens=12576
Sigma: http://www.pixel-peeper.com/lenses/?lens=255

*Any bird photo samples? *I'll use this lens to take bird shot mostly (If I buy it).


----------



## Triehard (Jul 11, 2008)

Hello shabu, i'm not home right now but tomorrow i will look for some more samples i took...maybe there are some birds amongst them, i'm not sure...haha i took so many.
Grtz


----------



## Shabu (Jul 11, 2008)

Triehard said:


> Hello shabu, i'm not home right now but tomorrow i will look for some more samples i took...maybe there are some birds amongst them, i'm not sure...haha i took so many.
> Grtz


No problem, take your time 

Btw, I got few more info in fredmiranda:
http://www.fredmiranda.com/reviews/showproduct.php?product=248&sort=7&cat=43&page=1

Most people saying that AF is slow. May be I've to go for Canon 100-400 L


----------

